# whois-archiv? millmeadhouse



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2005)

Guten Morgen...
Hat jemand mal eine whoisabfrage gemacht für
millmeadhouse.de
millmeadhouse.com
???

oder muss ich mich hiermit
http://web.archive.org/web/20021015053307/http://www.millmeadhouse.com/

zufrieden geben
http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?millmeadhouse.co.uk

http://81.3.45.72/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40

habt vielen Dank


(P.S.: Wenn der Briefkastenlieferant aus Gibraltar auch die schweizer Briefkästen der Dialerconnection verwaltet, gewinnt jede Chaostheorie deutlich an Übersichtlichkeit. Vielleicht muss ich mal in Wuppertal anrufen)


----------

